# TFV8 Big Baby Beast RBA deck wanted



## gertvanjoe (24/3/17)

Any one in Pta got stock


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/3/17)

I think I saw Dragon Vape had stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (24/3/17)

Try Noonclouds (centurion based) they did have dunno if they still got 
Remember you need glass to


----------



## Lim (20/4/17)

we also have the extended glass for the big baby rba (sell separately)


----------

